# Any coding jobs out there?



## sgarris (Jan 12, 2011)

I have been looking for a coding job for over 4 months.  I have sent out dozens of resumes.  I have 13 years experience in coding and billing and have been certified for 4 years.  I have done all kinds of coding.  Anybody out there know of any people wanting to hire a good coder?  Please let me know!!!!!


----------



## MICHB010375 (Jan 26, 2011)

Where do you live?


----------

